# Ocean Kayak Caper for sale



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Ocean Kayak Caper for sale: 

I got it in January. It's yellow. Great condition except for the usual scratched up bottom. It comes with a padded seat, Scotty rod holder, and crate. 

A new one with these accessories would cost about $650. I want $450 (firm) for it. If you are interested, give me a call on my cell #(757)328-9943. I live in Portsmouth, VA. 

Tom


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

*Price reduced:*

The Caper is now $400.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Still for sale.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

got pics?...


----------



## crownroyal55 (Feb 23, 2005)

*Caper 4sale*

PM sent. Thanks,
-CR55


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Rattler, 

If you want to see what a Caper looks like, check out Ocean Kayak's website. If you are interested I can take some pics and e-mail them to you or you can come by my house in Portsmouth. My wife really wants me to sell it! If it were up to me, I'd keep it.

Tom


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Then keep it! There must be a compromise you can work with the wife.


----------

